# Who do your believe?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/201 ... s-vatican/

After Obama met with the Pope they have different stories. So who is one to believe? Would you believe the guy with the most transparent administration in American history, the guy who said "if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor" and "If you like your insurance you can keep your insurance", or some clown who reads the Bible and believes one should not bare false witness? Ya, it's a tough one I know.


----------

